# Dipping my toe in the water



## dickhutchings

I don't know if it's me, equipment or software but I'm finding this very difficult. I find changing tools and zooming and moving around really hinders my flow.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

it's looking good! heres a few quick commands and heres how to change the quick keys


----------



## dickhutchings

You don't suppose you could make a quick video of something simple I could learn from?? @meli I'd love to be able to do that one you drew in ArtRage.


----------



## just

In my day we used pencil and paper and we liked it.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

use the pallet knife more dick experiment with the Presets of the pallet knife


----------



## dickhutchings

Thanks a lot, this is very helpful. I got it started this morning and I'll play with it more on my lunch hour. I haven't looked at the presets yet, just having fun with it right out of the box.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

fun is the best way to learn as you know, great improvement!


----------



## dickhutchings

Lunch work.


----------



## Desdichado

Good stuff, particularly the sky and those clouds. Looking promising...


----------



## dickhutchings

Thanks, this will keep me busy for a while.


----------



## dickhutchings

This is as good as I care to get this one. I probably have 4 hours into what meli did better in 2 minutes. Got to start somewhere.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

my son said he would have this on his wall he said it may not have lots of detail but it has bright vibrant colors, great work


----------



## Mel_Robertson

if I were to pick up a brush & paint in a medium I'd never tried I wouldn't even do as good as you did dick well done!
are you enjoying it?

layers are very important this video teaches you in a simple way


----------



## dickhutchings

That's really cool and put a smile on my face.

I'm familiar with layers, I just didn't try them with this. Would have solved some of my issues with painting over wet paint.


----------



## dickhutchings

OK so I lied. I couldn't stop myself from playing with this image. More lunch work.


----------



## Desdichado

A seagull, it needs a seagull....:smile:


----------



## dickhutchings

Gertrude or ...?


----------



## Desdichado

dickhutchings said:


> Gertrude or ...?


Doesn't have to be Russian, any old seagull will do....:biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings

Lmao.:sweat_smile:


----------



## dickhutchings

Here ya go!


----------



## Desdichado

Gertrude is not amused....

:wink:


----------

